# SML?



## ellegance (26. Jul 2014)

Hallo,
sorry das ist zwar ein Java-Forum,
aber hätte einige Fragen zu SML?
habe leider kein SML Forum gefunden.


wäre das Inordnung wenn ich die Aufgabe online stelle?


LG


----------



## JavaMeister (27. Jul 2014)

SML steht für:

    Sachmerkmal-Leiste, welche der Dokumentation von Gegenständen dient
    SchulzeMeierLehmann, eine Rock-/ Pop-/ Jazzgruppe aus Freiburg und Mannheim
    Security Market Line (Wertpapierlinie), eine Kennlinie beim Capital Asset Pricing Model aus der Kapitalmarkttheorie
    Seitenmarkierungsleuchte, seitliche Begrenzungsleuchte an Fahrzeugen
    Service Modeling Language
    Smart Message Language, eine Sprache zur Kommunikation mit Elektrizitätszählern
    SML14H256, Steyr-Mercedes Linienbus, 14 Sitzreihen, Heckmotor, 256PS
    SML-Rohre, Abwasserrohre aus Grauguss, nach DIN EN 877 vereinheitlicht.
    Specific Migration Limit, Grenzwert für Gegenstände mit Lebensmittelkontakt - siehe Erlaubte Tagesdosis
    Standard ML, eine Variante der Programmiersprache ML
    Super Mario Land, ein Game-Boy-Spiel
    Synthetisches Material mit lederähnlichen Eigenschaften, die Bezeichnung von Kunstleder zu DDR-Zeiten
    Supraleitendes Magnetlager
    System Management Language, eine Variante der Programmiersprache LISP
    Swiss Mobiliar League, Name der höchsten Schweizer Unihockeyliga 2007–2013
    Sistema de Pagamentos em Moeda Local (Zahlungsverfahren über lokale Währung), ein Zahlungssystem von Brasilien und Argentinien


Es ist also nicht in Ordnung, wenn Du deine Frage hier stellst.


----------



## Gucky (27. Jul 2014)

Oder es ist in Ordnung, wenn du uns erzählst welches der 18 SMLs du meinst. Vermutlich die Service Modelling Language.
Dann müsstest du, da die vermutlich sehr unbekannt ist (ich hab sie noch nie gehört oder gelesen) die Aufgabe mit viel Erklärungen versehen und vergiss nicht uns wirklich jeden Furz mitzuteilen, der irgendwie relevant sein könnte. Umso mehr Arbeit du schon machst und uns auch mitteilst, umso weniger müssen wir noch mal machen und uns über dich aufregen, weil du uns nichts sagst .


----------



## ellegance (27. Jul 2014)

Hallo, 
haha ja sorry war mein Fehler. 
Meinte natürlich Standard ML.
Es geht halt um Funktionen Typen Werte  von Ausdrücken.


----------



## JavaMeister (27. Jul 2014)

Nur unter  der Premisse, dass du alle relevanten Informationen postest. Deine beiden letzten Postings sind unzureichend.

Dein nächster sollte korrekt sein.

Google mal nach "Wie man Fragen richtig stellt"


----------



## ellegance (27. Jul 2014)

Hallo,

soo ich stelle jetzt mal die Aufgabe online.

Betrachten Sie die in der linken Spalte gegebenen Funktionen.
Geben Sie für die Funktionsanwendungen in der mittleren Spalte jeweils den berechneten Wert in dem entsprechenden Textfeld an! Achten Sie bitte darauf, dass Sie keine Leerzeichen verwenden!

Funktion:                               Funktionsanwendung:                           Wert:

fun f2 [] = 0                            f2 []                                                

    | f2 (x::r) = x;                   f2 [4,5,6]

fun f3 0 = 1                            f3 1

    | f3 n = f3 (n-1) +1;           f3 2

fun f4 n [] = []                           f4 0 [1,2,3]

    | f4 0 _ = []                          f4 1 [1,2,3]

    | f4 n (x::r) =x :: f4 (n-1) r;     f4 2 [1,2,3]


Meine Frage:
Wie berechne ich die Werte aus?
Beim ersten kommt der Wert 0 raus. Das ist offensichtlich.
Bei den anderen weiß ich nicht, was das :: bedeutet, laut Musterlösung kommt dort 4 raus.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich kann die 4 nicht richtig nachvollziehen. Ich würde stumpf einfach sagen, da 4 in der Funktionsanwendung als erstes steht und das normalerweise x ist und bei der Funktion steht ja = x?


bei fun f3 weiß ich überhaupt nicht was ich machen soll.
da habe ich laut musterlösung  2 und 3 stehen.
wenn man für n 2 einsetzt bekomme ich auch 2 raus aber als zweiten Wert und nicht als ersten?

fun f4 dasselbe Problem wie bei fun f2
Beim ersten Wert von f4 habe ich keine Probleme aber danach.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir dort weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## ellegance (27. Jul 2014)

Ich hoffe man kann die "Tabelle" erkennen. als Vorschau sah es nämlich anders aus.

Ansonsten hier nur mal die Funktionsanwendung


f2 [] 
f2 [4,5,6] 

f3 1 	
f3 2 

f4 0 [1,2,3] 	
f4 1 [1,2,3] 	
f4 2 [1,2,3]


----------

